# EA SPORTS NBA 2006 sneak peak



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

It's unreal how great basketball games are becoming. Check out this vid from the new 2006 that's coming out in October. If your a gamer this is well worth the 2 min to check it out.

http://www.easports.com/games/nbalive06/videos.jsp?setID=First Look Trailer&resID=hi




P 

:clap: :clap:


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Looks good


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, I'm impressed.

I've played a lot of NBA Live games, and what I've noticed is that while they get better every year, the bodies of the players just change from one goofy proportion set to another... but this time they got it pretty well.

Still a little goofy, but the action looks very smooth and realistic compared to past generations.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

It does look good. I've never liked Live because it seems a little slow.


----------



## BigDtoPDX (Jun 30, 2005)

Im an on and off gamer, I wont touch my PS2 for months then I'll play a for a solid weekend. Basketball games have never really interested me, not since the NBA2K series. But I am definitely looking forward to NBA LIve just so I can play with the Blazers. It should be a good game, I was reading somewhere that theyve changed teh entire interface of the gameplay. Perhaps someone else can expand.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

They really need to work on the graphics and the animation. I love NBA Live, it just seems like they half *** it every year though. NBA 2K5 was pretty good also, but it also has animation issues, especially the dunks. I think 2K5 was the better game last year. All that Live added was the allstar stuff, and they finally made it so you can't dunk on every play.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

WOW, that looks fun!

Anyone else think that the new sports games are getting too complicated? I love the graphics, but with all the buttons on the controllers and all the options you have, its just too much for me.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

I just think you drink a little to much Pabst


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

When I saw the commerical for it on draft night I was amazed . It looks like a movie how they showed it .


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Lame. Not a single Blazer .


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

As an NBA Live enthusiast (some might say fanatic) the graphics and animation were very good last year, imo. There were some issues with dunks not quite going through the rim, and layups going through the backboard, but I thought the proportions were fine, and they finally gave players unique shooting styles (ie. Reggie's crossed hands).

For me the biggest problem with the game is the fast break. Clear and simple. The half court offense is very realistic IMO, but I get Telfair out on the break and Outlaw's running up ahead of the pack. I get ready to throw a lob or something to Travis cutting to the hoop....

and he stops at the three point line putting a brick wall in front of my fast break opportunity. Now I'm trying to go one on two as the defenders are smart enough to play defense near the basket. It's frustrating and unrealistic.

Also, the dynasty mode was no where near that of Madden or NCAA 2005. There were a lot of things missing like trading draft picks, signing extensions, etc.

The graphics look absolutely amazing and I can't wait to see them in action this fall, but I hope that they spent a lot of time in the gameplay and dynasty areas too. Hopefully that playmaker thing will go along with better fast break a.i.


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

I don't care much about graphics, I like realistic gameplay. NBA Live 2004 was pretty good as far as basketball games go. It's only drawback is that defenders could get in your face and prevent you from moving like a big magnet.

The closer they get, the harder it is to get by them, which is the opposite of real basketball.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

Click on the 5/17 video and tell me Live looks better!

NBA 2K6


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Maybe I'll wait for the 2007 version to come out so Portland has a loaded team!


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

HOWIE said:


> Maybe I'll wait for the 2007 version to come out so Portland has a loaded team!


Naw, just make some trades :cheers:


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

I've always found it extremely easy to block opponents (friends/cpu) on Live! Games. As it stands, I actually liked 2003 better than 2005 (I didn't play 2004).


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

TheoSaysNo said:


> As an NBA Live enthusiast (some might say fanatic) the graphics and animation were very good last year, imo. There were some issues with dunks not quite going through the rim, and layups going through the backboard, but I thought the proportions were fine, and they finally gave players unique shooting styles (ie. Reggie's crossed hands).
> 
> For me the biggest problem with the game is the fast break. Clear and simple. The half court offense is very realistic IMO, but I get Telfair out on the break and Outlaw's running up ahead of the pack. I get ready to throw a lob or something to Travis cutting to the hoop....
> 
> ...


Exactly...EA Sports Franchise mode in football games is far superior to their Dynasty Mode in basketball games. After playing Madden 05 and and Live 05, I was left to wonder why such a huge gap in the Franchise Modes. Hopefully they adressed that this time around because that is their biggest weakness IMO.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Watching that 2k6 video, I would say that the in game graphics of Live are definately better than 2k6. That thing with Shaq at the end is obviously not in game graphics.

Also here you can download videos of the game (Live 06) actually being played. The fifth one shows at least a little bit of what I was hoping for in players cutting to the basket on a fast break. And some of that free style stuff looks pretty cool. Can't wait to throw some sick Bassy to Outlaw oops. :clap:


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

Blah Blah Blah .....its sick ! when does it come out?


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

TheoSaysNo said:


> Watching that 2k6 video, I would say that the in game graphics of Live are definately better than 2k6. That thing with Shaq at the end is obviously not in game graphics.
> 
> Also here you can download videos of the game (Live 06) actually being played. The fifth one shows at least a little bit of what I was hoping for in players cutting to the basket on a fast break. And some of that free style stuff looks pretty cool. Can't wait to throw some sick Bassy to Outlaw oops. :clap:






> While the footage looked pre-rendered, Moore promised that it was the real deal -- realtime, in-game footage. He also stated that the development team was aiming to reach the same level of quality displayed when the court was packed with 10 players. The game will be published by Take-Two Interactive. We will have more information on this title next week at E3.


 :eek8: 2K6 is going to be good. Don't put all your eggs in Live's baskett, you might be suprised at what the competition has to offer. I enjoyed 2K5 over Live this year, as 2K5 was more of a sim that looked better. In Live 05 the players have this white outline around them and their faces are blurry. I've always been a Live fan, but 2K5 was a great game this year.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

I liked 2k5 all right, but I liked Live better. Of course part of that is I can play it on PC, download new roster updates, update faces and jerseys and all that. I may be putting my foot in my mouth, but there is no way the Shaq thing is in game. I mean, the cloth simulation alone takes a HUGE amount of computing power. Trust me, I work with computer graphics for a living. That stuff takes at least a few seconds per frame to calculate. Also, there is a huge difference between the other in game footage, where clothes don't move, and there isn't that much detail, to the Shaq thing. If those are in game graphics, I will be completely shocked and will have to buy 2k6 no questions asked.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Backboard Cam said:


> It does look good. I've never liked Live because it seems a little slow.



same here, but they say on the site they've revamped gameplay, especially on fast breaks, so hopefully it'll be faster and more exciting...


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

TheoSaysNo said:


> I liked 2k5 all right, but I liked Live better. Of course part of that is I can play it on PC, download new roster updates, update faces and jerseys and all that. I may be putting my foot in my mouth, but there is no way the Shaq thing is in game. I mean, the cloth simulation alone takes a HUGE amount of computing power. Trust me, I work with computer graphics for a living. That stuff takes at least a few seconds per frame to calculate. Also, there is a huge difference between the other in game footage, where clothes don't move, and there isn't that much detail, to the Shaq thing. If those are in game graphics, I will be completely shocked and will have to buy 2k6 no questions asked.


I was reading today where a reporter had spent some time with the game. The players are only in shorts right now, as they are still woking on the skin and muscle movement. The shorts do move like the video though :eek8: As for power to run it, the Xbox 360 will be running a multiple processor system adding up to 9.6ghz. Right now the team developing 2K6 is only using 30% of the machines power :jawdrop:

Here are the specs:

Xbox 360 System Performance Specifications
Custom IBM PowerPC-based CPU 

* Three symmetrical cores running at 3.2 GHz each
* Two hardware threads per core; six hardware threads total
* VMX-128 vector unit per core; three total
* 128 VMX-128 registers per hardware thread
* 1 MB L2 cache

CPU Game Math Performance 

* 9 billion dot product operations per second

Custom ATI Graphics Processor 

* 10 MB of embedded DRAM
* 48-way parallel floating-point dynamically scheduled shader pipelines
* Unified shader architecture

Polygon Performance 

* 500 million triangles per second

Pixel Fill Rate 

* 16 gigasamples per second fill rate using 4x MSAA

Shader Performance 

* 48 billion shader operations per second

Memory 

* 512 MB of 700 MHz GDDR3 RAM
* Unified memory architecture

Memory Bandwidth 

* 22.4 GB/s memory interface bus bandwidth
* 256 GB/s memory bandwidth to EDRAM
* 21.6 GB/s front-side bus

Overall System Floating-Point Performance 

* 1 teraflop

It can do it :cheers:


----------



## BlazerHolic (Jul 9, 2005)

TheoSaysNo said:


> For me the biggest problem with the game is the fast break. Clear and simple. The half court offense is very realistic IMO, but I get Telfair out on the break and Outlaw's running up ahead of the pack. I get ready to throw a lob or something to Travis cutting to the hoop....
> 
> and he stops at the three point line putting a brick wall in front of my fast break opportunity. Now I'm trying to go one on two as the defenders are smart enough to play defense near the basket. It's frustrating and unrealistic.
> 
> .


Yeah another thing I realized is that they act like Zach can't shoot and 15-footer, seriously 12-15ft he's money in real life but in the game he's garbage. I really hope they update that in 06. Also another thing I noticed is that in 05 they did not have automactic defensive replys (I love to reply a Theo Swatt) and in 04 they did.


----------

